# Gaps between dywall and carpet on stairs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a picture it's anyone guess.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this in a basement with a concrete wall behind the sheetrock?
Thanks for the picture but your standing to close.
I'm trying to figure out why there was no skirt and the drywall was not run down behind skirt and stair treads.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

No concrete. The stringers are secured to the walls of the stairwell. Then the sheetrock was put in after the treads. 

Yeah, awesome job. 

I know, whatever I do isn't going to be the 100% solution. But I would like to do something that conceals it and looks nice as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless that whole thing is redone so the stringer is held off the wall with a 2 X 4 behind it to space it out for a skirt and the rock to go behind it I see no pretty way to fix that mess.
Someone else may come up with an idea.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It is hard to tell from the pictures could you make a couple of shots of the stairs over all?
If you want to install a skirt board here is a link that will show you an easy way to do it.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/stairway-skirt-board-template-easy-42845/


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Skirting boards

Or maybe even some quarter round would do the trick, not sure if i've ever seen that done with carpet, but might work..


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your basically saying, create a 90 degree on the riser, and taking it out the tread as well and finishing it off with a bevel?


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

For quarter round? Yes, I think I am thinking the same thing.. depends on what you have for a nosing..

I would just try a few pieces and see what works and looks the best.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Picture a little further away would be good if possible.
If it s as I think then what I have done is use some flat moulding. 1.5" and 1/2" thick and put it on the wall cutting all the angles and all the pieces, a little tedious but it looked good when done.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm willing to put in the tedious work as I have no choice. Do you have an example of the molding and a picture of the finished product by chance?

Just to clarify, your talking about putting the molding between the riser and drywall, then cutting at a 45 degree angle and taking it straight out between the tread and the drywall? Almost like an L on each side if each step?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Not my work but similar to what I did. And everything will not be 45degree cuts! It looks like you could use smaller moulding. Do your treads have a nosing?


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a standard rounded nosing, maybe 3/4 of an inch. I'm guessing just notching that out on each step?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep, notch the verticle trim piece.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Yep, notch the verticle trim piece.


Thanks. I have some additional work to do on the stairs in regards to some molding and trim first. I will knock that out, then look into this at a later date once everything else is done.

The problem will be that I have a long trim cluster running horizontally to the stairs to cover up the fact that the builder screwed up the framing on the basement and 1st floor. (basically, there is a 1 inch difference between the basement wall, and 1st floor wall in the stairwell. 

Nice.


----------

